# Albino Iquitos tad



## chefboyardee (May 31, 2013)

held off on posting about this because I didnt think it'd make it very long, but, so far so good. Will keep updates as it progresses, its growing a lot slower than other tads so im thinking it might have a hard time finding food. Unsure if the froglet will be able to see, as albinos tend to have vision issues

This guy is about a month-month and a half old. no visible leg buds yet


----------



## roilciuc (Feb 11, 2014)

Any updates? 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't see any red in the eyes, which would be a must have, in order to be truly albino. Of course, that could just be the camera angle.
It could, however, be an Amelanistic, or a Xanthic.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/78041-oddball-green-sirensis.html


----------



## chefboyardee (May 31, 2013)

Will post a pic when I get home today. Has fully formed back legs, havent seen any front buds yet tho. Still showing signs of bubbles in its GI tract, but it hasnt seemed to slow it down much. Its taking a very long time to grow, but readily eating pellets and any fruit flies that sink to the bottom of its cup.

I actually found a fully grown froglet in the main tank yesterday, and its about half the size of the froglets I have growing in the grow-out tank. Not sure if its a function of nutrition or temperature (or both), but the eggs that I remove and grow outside of the tank take a lot longer to morph but are a lot bigger in the end. Most of the froglets I have gathered thus far eat mels after full morphogenesis, whereas the little froglet raised by its parents seemed barely big enough to eat springs


----------



## chefboyardee (May 31, 2013)

updated pic, now sporting some legs and some yellowish stripes. 

so, maybe xanthic? eyes do seem to have a slight red to them, so maybe albino, but I cant get a good enough pic quite yet


----------



## Merkwood (Feb 24, 2015)

That is really cool! Hopefully he makes it! Would be awesome too see him in a viv


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

If it does turn out to be xanthic, vision may be less of a concern. I had some UE Green Sirensis that gave me 6 or 8 xanthics over time. They all did fine.


----------



## chefboyardee (May 31, 2013)

unfortunately, the tad was dead when I found it. After further inspection out of water, it was indeed an albino, eyes were red. Front limbs had started developing. Not sure what happened, might have not been eating enough, or maybe the lungs didnt develop properly (it had an area to crawl out to). It took approximately 2x as long to develop as its siblings from the same clutch, so I think it whatever developmental delay it was experiencing was likely also what did it in

Either way, will keep an eye out for more tads like him


----------

